# Ran out before Interview



## marne141 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Has anyone had an experience where you went to an interview and the anxiety took over and you left or had a panic attack and left before the interview began?* Happened to me yesterday and trying to figure out how to get over this hurdle so i can get a job:no


----------



## Manifest (Jun 18, 2014)

I have an idea. Don't get there early. Get there right on time, so you don't have much opportunity to wait. Also try to schedule the interview early in the morning, if possible, so you don't have to wait all day.


----------



## Jayndoe (Jun 19, 2014)

marne141 said:


> *Has anyone had an experience where you went to an interview and the anxiety took over and you left or had a panic attack and left before the interview began?* Happened to me yesterday and trying to figure out how to get over this hurdle so i can get a job:no


Yep. Been there. Done that. Quite a few times. Although, for me, I often schedule the interview and try to psych myself up for it and then, just don't even go. Or I'll ALMOST go, but instead stop at the coffee shop beside it and sit for a while trying to convince myself to go or gather the courage to go and finally giving up and rationalizing why it's okay. "I didn't really want THAT job anyways." It's tough! The ONLY way I can deal with it is with the aid of medication. I take Xanax for situations like that, although the anxiety is never completely erased, so I still have to deal with a lot of discomfort. I used to take Paxil and it did help for a while, but for some reason or another, I stopped taking it. Now, I've started taking Zoloft (again), so we will see how that goes. It's only been a few days so far. Social Anxiety is one of the most debilitating disorders I know of. It breaks my heart because I can tell myself all of my positive, wonderful qualities and think I'm pretty great, but AS SOON AS other people are around, all that goes out the window and I'm worried about looking like a complete idiot. It defies reason and logic making it impossible to combat rationally. UGH!!!!!:sus


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Go to the doctor ask them to prescribe you a beta blocker because you have a hard time during job interviews, it doesn't really help so much with the job interview itself but it does help from the torture of having a panic attack while being interviewed, trust me I've been there and it sucks. I take a xanax every time I have to go to an interview now a days, although it doesn't land me the job because i'm still socially retarded, but hey.. at least i'm not having a panic attack.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

can't afford to do that with today's job market. Out of 100 applications I maybe get one interview :C


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

...That is my exact problem right now. It has happened an embarrassing amount of times. I hate myself for it. I am trying to apply to jobs I want, so I cannot justify not going to the interview. However, since most jobs often sound awful, I have not applied to much. I need to change. I have worked jobs I hated so, I guess I am just bringing back those memories.

When I do complete interviews... I feel so relieved... and they are over eventually, some only take a few minutes so maybe just think about that.


----------



## marne141 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm hating myself too right now it's such a beat down and tough to recover from it happening constantly. I haven't even called the company back to reschedule another interview cuz in dreading going back there after that experience. But I don't wanna avoid it as I feel it would be worse to avoid it the to jus go and bail or have a panic attack. But it's tough either way, go and possibly have a panic attack wind up leaving and feeling like a failure or jus avoiding the interview all together and still feeling like a failure lol. I think going and failing is better atkeast we don't promote avoidance behaviors. I'm to the point I'm almost broke so I have no choice now


----------



## marne141 (Mar 26, 2012)

FerretCrazy said:


> ...That is my exact problem right now. It has happened an embarrassing amount of times. I hate myself for it. I am trying to apply to jobs I want, so I cannot justify not going to the interview. However, since most jobs often sound awful, I have not applied to much. I need to change. I have worked jobs I hated so, I guess I am just bringing back those memories.
> 
> When I do complete interviews... I feel so relieved... and they are over eventually, some only take a few minutes so maybe just think about that.


Don't the job deccriptions always sound so much harder than the actual job is lol it's Rediculous. I could look at a job description for a job I used to do and psych myself out that I can't do it anymore after reading the description and duties. Your completing interviews atkeast which is great. I need to get to that step .


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I left once because it was really rainy and I'd had to walk, and I was so embarrassed about dripping puddles of water from my pants onto the floor. I thought I was going to be able to go right to the interview room, too, but they made me fill out this like 30-page application and I didn't even finish it because I hadn't brought all the info required. I'd already followed the directions to send my resume online so I think they should have mentioned that there would be an additional application at the interview.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

marne141 said:


> *Has anyone had an experience where you went to an interview and the anxiety took over and you left or had a panic attack and left before the interview began?* Happened to me yesterday and trying to figure out how to get over this hurdle so i can get a job:no


Yea I did this at a McDonald's interview, as I got to the interview room it has a glass window in it and I saw it was a group interview, so I turned round and left, even if I didn't have SA I would have done the same, I expect to be treated with dignity not have to perform like a circus animal for a few crumbs, I now make a point of asking before going.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

I indirectly cancelled an interview after weeks of communicating with the manager over email. I never even made it to the door, but I didn't really want the job anymore by that point (it had split shifts and a really long commute, which I loathe).


----------



## Jayndoe (Jun 19, 2014)

*Practice interviews?*

I'm curious as to whether anyone here has applied to jobs they really didn't want just to get an interview so they can practice without worrying about not getting the job because they didn't want it to begin with. I've been told this is something to try. Unfortunately, I don't think it would make a difference for me because I have applied for jobs over the years where I really didn't NEED it and honestly didn't care if I got it or not, but STILL experienced the crippling anxiety. My anxiety isn't rational. It defies logic. I know my life will not end if someone thinks I'm weird or I don't "perform" well. I know it's not going to have any kind of real impact on my life if someone doesn't think I'm great. I know I'm worrying over something that _hasn't even happened. (_If I fail, I can deal with it then, right?) HOWEVER, my body still responds like it's a life or death situation no matter how much I try to rationalize that there is no reason for it. My body will not listen to my brain.


----------



## marne141 (Mar 26, 2012)

Schmosby said:


> Yea I did this at a McDonald's interview, as I got to the interview room it has a glass window in it and I saw it was a group interview, so I turned round and left, even if I didn't have SA I would have done the same, I expect to be treated with dignity not have to perform like a circus animal for a few crumbs, I now make a point of asking before going.


Oh man I can't even think of doing a group interview let alone with glass windows so other can onlook. It would have been very difficult to stay for that. I've never taken part in a group interview but anxiety or not I would think it's difficult as your not only focusing on the questions but several other people who your basically battling to win out over.


----------



## marne141 (Mar 26, 2012)

Jayndoe said:


> I'm curious as to whether anyone here has applied to jobs they really didn't want just to get an interview so they can practice without worrying about not getting the job because they didn't want it to begin with. I've been told this is something to try. Unfortunately, I don't think it would make a difference for me because I have applied for jobs over the years where I really didn't NEED it and honestly didn't care if I got it or not, but STILL experienced the crippling anxiety. My anxiety isn't rational. It defies logic. I know my life will not end if someone thinks I'm weird or I don't "perform" well. I know it's not going to have any kind of real impact on my life if someone doesn't think I'm great. I know I'm worrying over something that _hasn't even happened. (_If I fail, I can deal with it then, right?) HOWEVER, my body still responds like it's a life or death situation no matter how much I try to rationalize that there is no reason for it. My body will not listen to my brain.


I think I may start doing that just to try and shake these interview jitters I now have. That's a great suggestion as practice makes perfect right or in out case practice makes less anxious . That's the goal atleast right lol. The scary thing is I bad the same experience it was a huge paycut from last job and a job I can easily do and do well at however the panic sets in and it's so hard to relax and think and focus at that point. I'm going to jus apply to jobs I don't even want just to practice and see how it turns out I will let u know.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Jayndoe said:


> My anxiety isn't rational. It defies logic. I know my life will not end if someone thinks I'm weird or I don't "perform" well. I know it's not going to have any kind of real impact on my life if someone doesn't think I'm great. I know I'm worrying over something that _hasn't even happened. (_If I fail, I can deal with it then, right?) HOWEVER, my body still responds like it's a life or death situation no matter how much I try to rationalize that there is no reason for it. My body will not listen to my brain.


lol yes this is what is so annoying about it, I can clearly see that the way I act is ridiculous while acting ridiculously but being unable to stop, it's like my fear of wasps, I've been stung by a wasp maybe once and it hurt a little, yet I react when there is a wasp in the kitchen like my brutal slaughter is imminent lol, stupid and frustrating.


marne141 said:


> Oh man I can't even think of doing a group interview let alone with glass windows so other can onlook. It would have been very difficult to stay for that. I've never taken part in a group interview but anxiety or not I would think it's difficult as your not only focusing on the questions but several other people who your basically battling to win out over.


Yes my ex had a few of these and told me about them, you have to answer questions first, then they normally split you into groups and you usually have to write a performance and then act it out in front of everybody and some of them make you sing and dance. Talk about irrelevant! these are to get jobs like shelf stacking or working on the checkout, clearly these interviews don't work judging by the neanderthals I see working in these places, I think that's because dim people are uninhibited like children.


----------



## greengirl (Apr 7, 2014)

Something I do before a stressful social situation is, although it sounds pretty weird, I pretend to talk on my phone. And it's like I get in this zone, almost like a persona really preparing for a role. And I leave all the introspection and thinking for when I am at home.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jayndoe said:


> I'm curious as to whether anyone here has applied to jobs they really didn't want just to get an interview so they can practice without worrying about not getting the job because they didn't want it to begin with. I've been told this is something to try. Unfortunately, I don't think it would make a difference for me because I have applied for jobs over the years where I really didn't NEED it and honestly didn't care if I got it or not, but STILL experienced the crippling anxiety. My anxiety isn't rational. It defies logic. I know my life will not end if someone thinks I'm weird or I don't "perform" well. I know it's not going to have any kind of real impact on my life if someone doesn't think I'm great. I know I'm worrying over something that _hasn't even happened. (_If I fail, I can deal with it then, right?) HOWEVER, my body still responds like it's a life or death situation no matter how much I try to rationalize that there is no reason for it. My body will not listen to my brain.


I've done that before but then people wondered why I wasn't more disappointed about not getting the jobs, lol, or why it was taking me so many interviews to get one.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

I never went to the interview and left before it started but I left during an interview...twice. One was for hotel desk clerk and the interviewer was just a dick and seemed to be mocking me and saying "the only jobs you have are one's you work alone at" which wasn't true. I encountered and interacted with people all the time. Anyways I just got fed up with the interview and just said "this isn't going to work, thanks for your time" and walked out.

The second one I walked out on was a walmart job. I know, it shouldn't of been that difficult but it was. They really hit me with questions I just wasn't prepared for and the interviewer was somebody I knew and I automatically felt like a loser because they were so much younger than me and had already accomplished a lot more. Eventually I just broke down in the interview and started to cry and then just got up and left in humiliation. Then I just cried in my car for a good 20 minutes. This failure was worse than the other job interview failure and to this day I still replay that in my head. It was easily one of the worst feelings I can remember having. Just that feeling that I was never going to succeed and even the most low level of employment I couldn't get. 

Luckily it all worked out in the end and it led to me to a much better job...and that job has landed me another job that I start in 2 weeks. My failures in interviews were tough but necessary.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

I only did this once. I had landed an interview for an actual job with a salary. But I knew I wasn't qualified. Looking over my resume and comparing it to what they were looking for, I didn't even understand why they granted me an interview or why I applied in the first place. So that morning, I woke up really early and sent them an email explaining that I chose a different job offer but thanks anyway. But since that incident, I've started looking at all job interviews as just extra experience whether I feel I'm going to get it or not.


----------



## ilikesloths (Jun 1, 2014)

I've never actually missed or left an interview, but I've been so anxious for my last two interviews that I completely ****ed them.
First, the location was so desolate that I pulled in and out of the driveway three different times before I actually went in. The phone rang and he asked me to hand it to him, so I did, and then after the call, I guess he wanted me to hang it up so he kept saying "HELLO? HELLO?" repeatedly. I thought the call was dropped and he was trying to get the other person's attention! ****ing embarrassing.. (and he was a prick.)
The second interview was for a job I really, really wanted and was completely qualified for. Before I left, I spilled turquoise nail polish all over my dress, had a panic attack, and started crying, but it was too late to fix myself up again, so I just had to go like that. hahaha
Hopefully these stories make you feel a little less ****ty. Keep going at it.. With every interview, I get a little more experienced and a little less anxious.


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes I only did that once, but it was for a s****y call center job so I didn't really care, I've had 10 times better jobs. I've considered not going to certain interviews because there was too much anxiety building upon entering the building, waiting, and going into the certain room for interview and such.


----------



## Riakiow (Jun 30, 2014)

Yep I have totally done this. I had an interview for a hairdressing internship years ago. It turned out to be a group interview and they instantly wanted us to complete a hairstyle on the spot on a mannequin. I was totally unprepared and made up an excuse and left. 
I have been offered approx 30 interviews in the last 3 years (I've been seriously job hunting!) and attended around half due to SA. I would miss interviews for the silliest of reasons, like if I wasn't sure where the building was or even the front door - I always check the location on google maps but sometimes it isn't clear and my rationale is that I'll look like an idiot trying to find out where I'm going. I have gotten a lot better recently and have attended my last 5 or so. Still to this day however, I don't tell any friends or family about my interviews as people wishing me luck makes me over think the situation. I am never sure if I am going to enter the building/office until the very last minute. I have found that researching interview techniques and questions has really helped me A LOT! I like to be prepared for every scenario and being out on the spot is my worst nightmare. Before my last interview I spent the two days before going over typical questions and what my answers would be/should be. Well the interview came and was so much harder than anticipated and I left feeling like I'd made a compete idiot of myself. BUT, the next day they offered me the job. (Though I have since quit due to my SA :no another story for another day).

My advice would be to google interview questions and answers and thoroughly go over them in your head beforehand. Practice saying them out loud in the mirror on your own. I found this site really helpful! http://jobsearch.about.com/od/interviewquestionsanswers/a/interviewquest.htm

Good luck to all, who like me are looking for an anxiety free work place.


----------

